

Where do I start to learn Ajax? - karlcoelho1

Really want to know how to create cool forms, with the help of JavaScript. Rails main functionality, is basically Ajax, and being a Rails coder, I&#x27;d love to know a little bit more about this &quot;Ajax&quot;.
======
rprameshwor
See this one from Mozilla:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Ajax](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Ajax)

------
gembird
Read XMLHttpRequest specification, www.w3.org

